# Anyone ever fish sturgeon river north of Rapid River?



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking for information on fly fishing the sturgeon river north of rapid river. I deer hunt in the area every year and was hoping to go up next summer and camp/fish. Not looking for specific spots, just wondering if the river is wadable and worth trying. Looking at camping at the flowing river campground and fishing north of there. Thanks


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

The Sturgeon River is a relatively slow moving river with many meanders.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

It's an unmentionable river. There's a good chance of fish there. Good luck finding access.


----------

